# Dog allergies?



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

I have a 10 month old Newfie that has always had an itchy belly (she licks it) and therefore it is always a bright pink. I have taken her to the vet and they said allergies and I could give her Benadryl and if that didn't help we could do steroid shots. The Benadryl didn't make any difference. During the warm months there is so much she could be allergic too and she loves to swim and I figured I would wait until winter and I could rule out the pool and the fact she is continually jumping in and out all summer long. The pool is closed now. Also, I thought diet. Was feeding her 4Health and switched to Taste of the Wild with wild boar. No difference. I have tried different anti itch creams, anti fungus creams as well as some home made brews. Just wondering if anyone on this group has an idea on what I can try.


----------



## 2wFarm (Jul 16, 2012)

I just typed a WHOLE lot of info and it said I wasn't registered and post is gone. GRRRRR. I'll try again.:dazed:


----------



## 2wFarm (Jul 16, 2012)

farmchick897 said:


> I have a 10 month old Newfie that has always had an itchy belly (she licks it) and therefore it is always a bright pink. I have taken her to the vet and they said allergies and I could give her Benadryl and if that didn't help we could do steroid shots. The Benadryl didn't make any difference. During the warm months there is so much she could be allergic too and she loves to swim and I figured I would wait until winter and I could rule out the pool and the fact she is continually jumping in and out all summer long. The pool is closed now. Also, I thought diet. Was feeding her 4Health and switched to Taste of the Wild with wild boar. No difference. I have tried different anti itch creams, anti fungus creams as well as some home made brews. Just wondering if anyone on this group has an idea on what I can try.


I had a Groenendale-Lab-Cross who also had allergies. One flea bite and his whole body turned pink and he itched all over. We had to keep a strict flea regimen. I switched foods, and gave natural remedies. I worked for Dr.Bob in the 80s , he gave recommendations. When I used them, Wheezer was better.

Dr. Bob formed Nutramax Labs in MD & is the manufacturer for many nutritional treatments, all- natural including Cosequin. You can trust Dr. Bob to make and sell an excellent product that does what it says. He does not lie. A good Godly man. Try their website. Sometimes they sell to only vet's, sometimes they have products to the public. It will do what they say it will do. being a big girl, joint support supplement will be helpful too.

Here's what Bob told me in the 80s:
Give Wheezer brewers yeast every day. I did.
Give Wheezer S.O.D. (superoxide dismutase) and I did everyday.
We combatted the fleas, gave the nutritonal supplements and Wheezer was fine.

S.O.D is a free-radical scavenger. It basically attacks the things in the body/bloodstream that is causing her to be allergic. It surrounds the "free radical" and removes it thru the urine.

Go to your library to get specific books for homeopathic amd herbal treatments for farm animals and pets/dogs. If not at your library, try Amazon by using keywords "homeopathic herbal dog farm book".

You can get bulk herbals and herbal remedies online at Etsy. I used to get my homeopathy supplies from Washington Homeopathics in WV in the 90s. Not sure if they are there still, you can try.

FLEAS: We use Comfortis or Trifexis tabs for our big white dogs (not disimilar from your Newfie coat). Works well for them since swimmers/thick coats are not for topical flea treatments.

FOOD: No corn for sure. Maybe no wheat or no soy. This is what we feed ours all the time and they do great:  Diamond Brand (TSC) Large Breed Puppy Lamb and Rice. We feed puppy to the adults too. Read the label (you can see it online)...it's awesome. Yams, beets, peas, blueberries, rice, eggs, no artificial preservatives. You don't have to feed as much because of it's excellent absorption. Small stools will always be a sign your dog is absorbing all the food. I don't use Chicken types of food b/c of the way they are processed. I've seen more of our dogs' ears get yeast infections when we feed chicken based dry dog food. I stopped. Especially with all the salmonella scares. We do make homemade food...you can find recipes in those books I mentioned.

It will take 30-45 days for her to be better. The toxins are built up in her body and will need time to flush and her system to re-balance.

Prayers always work ...start with that first. Do they have a prayer request page on this forum?:thumbup:


----------



## 2wFarm (Jul 16, 2012)

PS- I *never *do steroids. Damages the body.

And Benadryl is excellent to keep on hand in case of venemous snake bite...ask vet the dosage for that, and rubber band it to the bottle.

*But be careful with Benadryl..*.it can put a dog to sleep (as in dead) with too much.


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

I don't plan to do steroids, and would prefer a homeopathic way to treat. I only did the Benadryl to see if improvement but there was none. I'm 99.9% sure my dogs don't have fleas. They are all treated monthly and are checked since they are indoors. I knew about the chicken so that's why I tried the Taste of the Wild with boar to rule that and grains out. I will try the Brewers yeast and SOD (I see you can buy that at Amazon, do you know the dosage?). Thanks! Here is a picture of her belly.


----------



## 2wFarm (Jul 16, 2012)

The dosages would probably be on the jar if it's a vet formulation. Be careful what you buy online...some sell an inferior product that won't be absorbed properly. I do know Nutramax Labs is an excellent product. You might want to check healthfood stores...ask them which is a reliable product that will be fully absorbed. I used the human variety for Wheezer and gave him one SOD tab a day (he weighed 55lbs). It was Biotics Research brand back in the 80s.

As a note for anyone who might be following this thread: a friend of mine bought a female GPyr pup who became itchy. Turns out it was a skin mite passed from the dam to the puppies and the pup did not have the immune ability to combat it. Her vet said it's an inherited skin condition. She spayed the GPyr and notified the breeder. The Gpyr needs to be treated for it on occasion, and it will flare when she is stressed. I can't remember the name of the condition right now, but I do remember she said it is not contagious to the other dogs like mange would be.

Were you able to find some good resource books for home remedies with animals?


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

I decided to try treating her with Kefir. I spread it all over her belly and I see a noticeable difference already. So, I'm going to continue with that for awhile.


----------



## 2wFarm (Jul 16, 2012)

farmchick897 said:


> I decided to try treating her with Kefir. I spread it all over her belly and I see a noticeable difference already. So, I'm going to continue with that for awhile.


Great! So glad something is working for her . LOVE the natural remedies. 
For future ref: a friend of mine uses that to clean yeast infections in ears, wiping out. And dusts with cornstarch to keep dry


----------

